# I think so too



## OzziBoy

Ahoj,

Someone said to me recently that they like my new glasses. They said "sluší" as in "they suit me".

In response, I want to say "I think so too". Which of the following is more natural and is there any real difference between the two?

(Ja) myslím, také.
Myslím, že to taky.

Děkuji.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Neither 
*Také/Taky (si) myslím.*
_
"Myslím také"_ means "I too think"
_"Myslím, že to taky"_ is incorrect.


----------



## t.tellur

K.u.r.t said:


> Neither
> *Také/Taky (si) myslím.*
> _
> "Myslím také"_ means "I too think"
> _"Myslím, že to taky"_ is incorrect.



_Taky myslím_ without reflexive pronoun "si"? This just sounds too odd for my native ears in this very specific case.
I would rather say:
*Taky si (to) myslím.* Word "taky" can be replaced with taktéž or také as K.u.r.t. wrote.


----------



## OzziBoy

So it's more about the order of the words here which I initially got incorrect (as well as including the reflexive pronoun)?


----------



## t.tellur

Yes, you got that right, son.
It can be seen that the word order is much free with some basic SVO structure but in this phrase/colligation it's not that free.


----------

